# News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition f&uuml;r Schlacht um Mittelerde 3



## Administrator (12. Juni 2007)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,603411


----------



## Fight_Angel (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Soll dass ein Witz sein? Ich fand den ersten Teil spielerisch schon eine Enttäuschung. Was wollen sie denn im dritten Teil reintun?


----------



## XIII13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*



			
				Fight_Angel am 12.06.2007 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll dass ein Witz sein? Ich fand den ersten Teil spielerisch schon eine Enttäuschung. Was wollen sie denn im dritten Teil reintun?



Ist dir bewusst, dass es auch andere Menschen gibt, die eine eigene Meinung haben?


----------



## noogood (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*



			
				Fight_Angel am 12.06.2007 10:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Soll dass ein Witz sein? Ich fand den ersten Teil spielerisch schon eine Enttäuschung. Was wollen sie denn im dritten Teil reintun?



Na dann spiele erstmal den 2ten...du Polemiker


----------



## Konrad1985 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

joar... was wünsche ich mir? es sollten noch mehr einheiten auf dem schlachtfeld platz finden aber das spiel sollte trotzdem nicht zu hardwarehungrig sein und ich wünsche mir wieder die story aus dem buch nachspielen zu können


----------



## patsche (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

ich wäre dafür, aber nur wenn das spielprinzip wie im zweiten teil ist, der erste teil war mir persönlich teilweise zu schwer vor allem wegen des ziemlich niedrigen einheitenlimits und dem eingeengten basisbau.


----------



## eurasien (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

ja ... wirklich große schlachten wären ziemlich geil und ich würde mir ein anderes setting aussuchen ... tolkien hat sich 36000 jahre geschichte erdacht, da gibbet ja nun wirklich noch mehr als die ringkriege oder wenn es die ringkriege sein sollen, eben ein voriges jahrhundert ...!


----------



## XIII13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Was ich mir wünsche, wäre ein Bausystem wie im ersten Teil, nur sollte es mehr Bauplätze geben. Auch das Bauen von begebahren Mauern wäre interresant.
Den Zwang zur Expansion, den man im zweitem Teil durch die Bauernhöfe hatte, sollte abgeschafft werden. Ich finde, dass es in einem Herr der Ringe Strategiespiel auch im MP Belagerungen geben sollte und nicht nur Rushs.
Und gegen größere Armeen hätte ich auch nichts, selbst wenn ich die Grafik herunterstellen müsste.


----------



## bullveyr (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

jetzt gibts schon Petitionen, dass EA ihren Veröffentlich-Rhytmus beibehält.

Die sollen lieber ein paar Jährchen auf einen richtigen 3. Teil warten.


----------



## Fight_Angel (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*



			
				bullveyr am 12.06.2007 12:29 schrieb:
			
		

> jetzt gibts schon Petitionen, dass EA ihren Veröffentlich-Rhytmus beibehält.
> 
> Die sollen lieber ein paar Jährchen auf einen richtigen 3. Teil warten.



LOL
Dass war bestimmt EA selbst, um dann behaupten zu können dass sie sich an der Masse richten


----------



## OldShatterhand (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*



			
				XIII13 am 12.06.2007 12:21 schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich mir wünsche, wäre ein Bausystem wie im ersten Teil, nur sollte es mehr Bauplätze geben. Auch das Bauen von begebahren Mauern wäre interresant.



dito. das festungssystem im ersten Teil fand ich auch besser als das handeigene Basisbauen im zweiten mit mauern die eh nichts aushielten.
Begehbare mauern wären zwar nett aber die Festung im ersten Teil konnte man ja auch begehen^^  Meiner Meinung nach also nur mehr Bauplätze und vielleicht ne neue schicke Optik.


----------



## aasgaia (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

würd mich ma über richtug derbe massenschlachten a la american conguest
(bis 16000 einheiten) freuen. da würden belagerungen wie minas thitith und helms klamm ma sau geil werden,ansonsten war eigentlich alles gut aber vlt nochne besser kampagne


----------



## Gyllenhaal (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*



			
				aasgaia am 12.06.2007 13:41 schrieb:
			
		

> würd mich ma über richtug derbe massenschlachten a la american conguest
> (bis 16000 einheiten) freuen. da würden belagerungen wie minas thitith und helms klamm ma sau geil werden,ansonsten war eigentlich alles gut aber vlt nochne besser kampagne


Und ne Grafik wie Crysis oder was?
We kann denn bitteschön HdRuM mit 10000 Einheiten spielen  ?
Die NASA?


----------



## XIII13 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*



			
				Gyllenhaal am 12.06.2007 14:37 schrieb:
			
		

> aasgaia am 12.06.2007 13:41 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So ein Teil will ich auch haben: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...r_-_NASA_Advanced_Supercomputing_Facility.jpg

Oder was die da noch rumstehen haben:
Ein Computer, der 138000000000000 Rechenoperationen gleichzeitig ausführen kann.


----------



## Gothic123456789 (12. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*



			
				XIII13 am 12.06.2007 14:54 schrieb:
			
		

> Gyllenhaal am 12.06.2007 14:37 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich finde man sollte andere völker spielen können wie wäre es denn ma mit den hahadrim die sin voll geil oder hOBBITS un ne geile kampagne!!!!!


----------



## deinHeimvater (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

also ich fänd das geil wenn man so geile massenschlachten hätte wie bei medieval 2 <- und das schaffen ja auch die meisten pcs..damit würden die schlachten noch mehr fun machn..außerdem sollte man begehbare mauern machn können die auch was aushalten un nicht direkt ausseinander brechen   un ich find man sollte auch coole gigantische bollwerke bauenkönnen wie z.b. minastirit...die karten sollten gröer sein damit da auch die riesen armeen platz drauf finden un die sollten an einer grafik arbeiten die besser ist als die von 2 aber auch nicht zu hardwarehunrig so das das auch aältere pcs spielen können..ds mit den selbst erstellbaren helden is ne coole idee un sollte auch übernommen werden die solten jedoch viel mehr ausrüstung etc habn können..und die zeit ist mir eig egal solange das spiel und die kampagne spaß machn wobei es ja genug raum gäbe(zeit) in der die geschichte spielen könnte..außerdem wäre sowas wie der ringkrieg modus cool wenn man das nicht nur zu 2 spielen könnte..da müssten sie sich halt ein paar gedanken zum balancing machn..aba dafür werden die schließlich bezahlt...


----------



## Raelhar (13. Juni 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Ich würd mich über ein Komplexeres Rohstoffsystem freuen.. die beiden ersten Teil haben in der Hinsicht ja wirklich enttäuscht.
Das mit den Bauplätzen ist mir auhc eher zu simpel...ein offener Bau lässt viel mehr Taktische möglichkeiten offen.
Achja...der Seefahrtspart in SuM2 sollte solide ins Gameplay eingebaut werden...Die schiffe in 2 waren ja kaum zu gebrauchen  ...
Außerdem wäre es doch mal interessant Unterirdische Stollen selbst Bauen zu können...wer die Earth-Serie gespielt hat weiß was ich meine  

Und den rest hatten wir ja schon:Mehr Einheiten, Begehbare Mauern,Größere maps und bessere Grafik.


----------



## SteveS (23. Juni 2007)

*News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Ich finde die sollten was an den Helden machen, es gibt Helden die sau viele Schläge aushalten, ein wenig real sollte es schon sein. Die Einstellung für Gesundheit und so bei der Heldenerstellung sollten auch konkreter sein, ich weiß gar nicht ob das wirklich was gebracht hat wenn ich Gesundheit dazu mache und testen möcht ich ihn auch nicht immer ob er jetzt perfekt ist.

Wie gesagt begehbare Mauern wäre net schlecht, die sollten lange, große Mauern machen wie bei Sum 1, aber es ist schwer das zu machen. Aber ich fand es irgendwie sau blöd das man nur diese kleinen Mauern machen konnte die man noch nicht einmal richtig reparieren konnte z.b. wenn ein Pfosten kaputt ist musst die ganze Mauer neu machen, die ganzen Teile einzelnd wieder abbauen. Aber da fällt mir grad ein das die ein Patch machen könnten wenn man z.b. ein Feuerpfeil-update bei der Festung macht das die Türme an den Mauern auch welche haben, die bringen ja sonst fast nix. Deswegen baut, denke ich, kaum jemand eine Mauer und wenn dann schön viele Katapulte drauf baun.

Und mit dem Ringkrieg müssen die auch noch was machen, es spielt das ja kaum jemand weil es 1. ganz schön lange dauert (okay normal)
2. Weil es da nur 2 Spieler gibt. Und noch viele kleine Sachen....

Aber wär auch mal voll cool wenn man richtig viele in den Kampf schicken kann wie z.b. beim Addon steht da bei Ringkrieg das man wie im Film mit Theodon da halt kommen kann, aber jetz kommts, nur mit 4-8 bat. Reiter   
Und die Karten sollten größer gemacht werden, die sind schon groß aber die sollen halt große Schlachtfelder machen, es gibt ja große Karten aber die meisten werden durch die Berge und so wieder verkleinert wie Düsterwald.

Mit den Schiffen müssen sie wirklich, denke ich, noch viel machen.

Hab ich noch was vergessen...hm....


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

also was ich ja ma mega geil finden würde wären j*ahreszeiten*...so das ich im winter über den see rüberlaufen könnte um so mei nen gegner zu überraschen, und ich im sommer auf schiffbau umsteigen muss...dieser solle natürlich auch ausgebaut werden sodas jede fraktion ihre eigenen schiffe hat und nicht die guten welche und die bösen auch alle die gleichen
was auch cool wäre wenn man das eis zum schmelzen bringen könnte indem man einen balrock drauf beschwört oder es zerbrechen lassen könnte wenn man den wächter auf dem eis platzierte das würde die attake übers eis noch riskater machen und könnte ein rückschlag werden...außerdem sollte die zeit beim planungsmodus gegen die ki im skirmisch gefecht anhalten damit dieser überhaupt einen sinn hat...klar begehbare mauern die viel aushalten würden viel sinn machen und mehr fraktionen auch genau so wie massenschlachten aber mir ist wichtig das man viel tatik und atmosphäre hat desswegen also alles bitte im guten maße


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

zum war of the ring modus kann ich nur sagen..maccht es so wie in medival oder rom dan würden ea-games auch ein anderes spektrum an käufern finden  

die kampagne sollte ma richtig spannent sein und sich wie in warcraft 3 um helden drehen und möglichst einen großteil der geschichte von mittelerde erzählen also die missionen aus dem film und die aus den büchern und nwenns geht noch ein wenig mehr (ideenreichtum ist gefragt^^)

 schlacht um mittelerde 2 ist ein super spiel doch ging vieles schif was hätte zu einem super hit werden können... ich denke ein schlacht um mittelerde 3 wäre eine super idee um noch mehr tatik zu bringen

creat a hero sollte auch bleiben vielleicht noch ausgebaut werden sodas andere rüstungen andere stärken bringen usw. genau so wie mit gollum undd dem einen ring doch würde ich mich riesig freuen wenn jede fragktion ihren eigenen ringhelden hätte auch wenn es unlogisch und aufwändig wäre

außerdem wär es noch cool wenn jede fraktion mehr gebäude bauen könnte soviele wie in supcom z.b.    *ich muss meine ideen einfach entlich loswerden*


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

mehr große karten usw. wären sehr sionnvolol da das dann auch den war of the ring modus verbessern würde...

ich wär auch dafür das sich die menschen des westens für manche missonen trennen damit man den film(oder buch) nachspielen kann..

geil wäre es ebenfalls wenn man die gesamte geschichte mitelderdes spielen könnte man beginnt bei der erschaffung der ringe und endet dann wenn das buch zu ende ist (ich habs gelesen und es wäre cool wenn man noch die befreiuung des auenlandes zocken könnte...da würde die neue fraktion hobbits auch ihrenn kampagne punkt finbden)
generell wär es gut wenn es eine böse und eine gute kampagne gäbe und man in dieser den verlauf der geschichte auch ändern könnte was z.b. bedeutet man kann boromir retten oder nicht oder man verliert aragorn in einer mission und ab dann gibts ihn net mehr so as auch die armee der toten flach liegt....aber das kjönnte andern weniger gefallen der gedanke ohne aragornm ist auch doof

und es sollte eine doppelkampagne geben in der wechselt man zwischen den fraktionen wie in warcraft3 und erzählt so die ganze geschichte haar genau nach^^ (die mission in der boromir stirbt spielt man mit den urukai weil dies ja eine mission ist die für die bösen gut endet)


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

ein paar neue helden würden mich auch niocht stören wie z.b. gill gallat der elben firtst oder radagast der braune usw.

ich fasse zusammen:
-seeschlachten noch wichtiger (ich habs vorhin net richtig betont) 
-ne gute kampagne 
-nen sinnvollen planungsmodus
-mehr fraktionen und mehr gebäude pro fraktion genauso wie mehr einheiten
-höheres einheitenlimit für massenschlachten
-Jahreszeiten
-bessere grafik
-dickere mauern die begehbar sind
-tag-nacht wechsel..bei nacht zünden einheiten fackelnm an (atmosphäre)
-mehr helden
-besserr kreat a hero modus
-bessere eroberungsmodus (vielleicht wie medival2)
-mehr tatik wie in C&C3
-sinnvolle herldne-balnce
war da ALLES??


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

zu den mauern fänd ichs kuhl wenn man die fläche die komplett mit  mauern umgeben ist mit betonboden versehen könnte das würde dann die einheiten darauf schneller machen und besser bauen lassen (ein taktischer sinn für mauern) außerdem sollte man wenn man diesen boden gemacht hat die ganze ebene für viel rostoffe (das rohstoffsytem sollt auch verändert werden vielleicht wie in paraworld) nach oben verschieben und eine treppe zum zweioten ring bauen...so jkönnte man auf jeder map gigantische schwer einzunehmende burgen bauen was zwar lange dauert aber sehr efektiv ist^^

und zu dem rostoffsystem sowie dem erweitern der gebäude: ich fänd es cool wenn man wie in paraworld auch das hauphaus im level aufrüsten könnte, das würde es nicht nur stärker machen sondern auch neue bauoptionen und upgrades freischaltenwie z.b.schneller ernte von rostoffen oder eine alternative rüstung die besser gegen pfeile aber schlechter gegen schwerter(taktik). dazu noch das man jedes gebäude einzelön erweitern könnte damit man mehr einheiten bauen kann oder schneller...oder in eine andere richtug upfgraden (die gebäude) so das die einheiten schneller gebaut werden doer das pro battalion 3 einheiten mehr rauskommen (wieder taktik)...das rostoff system könnte vielleicht so sein das man steinbrüche an felsen baut um stein zu sichern dazu bäume holzt und wieder nachplanzt(können vielleicht nur die guten) und essen also farmen oder schlachthäuser..auf jeden fall sollte man alle rostoffe unendlich auf der karte finden damit man sich auch ma richtig schön verschanzen kann.


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

nun noch ein paar weitere punkte.
toll wäre es wenn jeder held wieder wie in paraworld ab nem bestimmten level eine neue einheid in der karserne o.ä. freischaltet....
richtig gut wären auch verschieden spielmodi wie z.b einer bekommt 10min aufbauzeit in einer rieseigen festung (misastirrit) der angreifer legt in dieser zeit die zusammenstellung seiner drei wellen fest, wem am ende die fetung gehört hat gewonnen
oder eine art (wie in battlefront) vorposten einnehmen..das würde abwegslung bringen *vielleicht habt ihr noch mehr ideen*
dazu noch wettereinflüsse (große einheiten können vielleicht vom blitzt getroffen werden und regen löscht brände auf dem schlachtfeld, schnee mcht alle langsamer, extreme sonne lässt die treffer punkte der einheiten sinken usw.)
neue einheiten für modor wär ein giftmischer z.b. da könnte man sich aber noch viele ideen bei dem tabeltop herr der ringe spiel holen (was einheiten betrifft) http://www.gamesworkshop.de/hdr/index.shtm oder 
http://de.games-workshop.com/storefront/store.de?do=List_Models&code=16&orignav=16


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

und zum war of the ring modus wär es cool wenn eim sauron odeer bei den guten galadriel ode aragorn usw. dnebenaufträge geben würde wie z.B. spezielle waffen auf speziellen karten zu finden die man dann freischaltet und seinem eigenen held anziehen könnte wie z.b. ein feuerschwert das einheiten brennen lässt wenn man sie trifft...diese quest sind dann meist etwas schwerer und werden zufalls generiert eingesetzt
natürlich gibt es noch andere nebenquests...wie in medival2 eben
 puh jetzt bin ich erstmal alle meine ideen los also ssz und ich hoffe wir sehn uns
kretik bin ich imer offen


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

natürlich wär auch  wind gut der bei schiffsschlachten eine entscheidene rolle spielt der eine strömung macht oder große wellen herbeiruft die dann zu zerstörung kommt (zufall wo wellen wann kommen) natürlich kann man sowas vor der partie einstellen...dazu wär es noch gut wenn man im online modus eine nicht angreifen zeit vereinbaren könnte ohne das erst wärend der party per chatt machen zu können...
einheiten auf dem land werden bei sturm wegehweht usw. 
bei mauern oder gebaüden kann man sich schützen...
bogenschützen kan man in bunker stellen diese bauen die bogenschützen auf befehl selber mit sand (C&C3^^)
die idee in rise of the wich-king mit dem superbattalion fand ich gut....davon sollte es auch nicht mehr geben aber vielleicht sollte man auf seiten morders alle 9 ringgewister bauen können und entscheiden ob sie auf pfern naskul *wie schreibt man das* oder zu fuß sind
tunelbauen sollte auch möglich sein in dem man eine spezielle buddel-einheit baut die dann den weg budelt den man ihr angibt die tunnel könen verstärkt werden und nach benutzung diriekt in die gegnerische basis gesprengt werden falls einem die gegner zurückverfolgen..dies sollten jedoch nur die zwerge und die gobblins können und so sogar unterirdisch schwer zu erreichene festungen bauen (taktik) man muss aber eine luftzufur lassen da soinst alle einheiten wegen fehlendem sauersoff sterben das heißt das man das tor alle paar minuten (wird angezeigt) öffnen muss damit luft reinkommt oder man baut von vornerein luftlöcher durch die einheiten kommen können..so wird kein folg unbesiegbar


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

mordor und die menschen des westens sowie angmar können mit der spezialeinheit burggraben bauen und die mit lava (mordor) wasser (menschen) oder eissplittern (angmar) füllen... lava kann man mit wasser kurzzeitig verhärten und das man rüberlaufen kann..wasser kann man einfrieren oder anlaufen lasseen und eis kann man schmelzzen...so sind alle besiegbar sind jedoch nützliche zeit bringen...
in der kampagne muss man als spieler auch mal entscheidungen fellen wie z.b. die geisel nretten und das lager schutzlos lassen oder halt eben nicht... 
dafür gibt es punkte die am ende ausgewertet werden und angeben wie gut oder böse man ist^^(jade empire oder nights of the old republik)
elben können ihre bauten auf riesige beplanzte bäume bauen dann sind diese schwerer zu erreichen und haben bonuse wie schneller bauen....dafür sind die häuser dann brandanfälliger und amn kann mit viel kraft die bäume fällen
isengard fällt mir noch nichts ein da könnt ihr ja ma was überlegen wenn euch das ganze prinzip gefällt..hauptsache es ist eizigartig zu bekämpfen und vordert tatik    
eine weiter skirmisch-modus wäre es doch vielleicht i-eine gruppe zu eskortieren oder in einem bestimmten zeitlimmit i-etwas schaffen wie z.B. leute retten oder ein furt sichern


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

als gute  fraktionen wäre doll amrott noch gut und bei den bösen gibt es ja genug...(run, die westlinge,die moranon orks usw.)
außerdem wäre es noch gut wenn es wie in warcrft3 auf der karte söldnerlager gäbe und der der grade in der nähe dieser lager steht bekommt eine auswahl an spezieller reken die man nur in einem söldnerlager bekommt (hängt von gebiet in mittelerde ab was für söldner zur auswahl stehen) die bei knopfdruck sofort erscheinen  besondere talente haben aber halt viel kosten^^   ich steh auf söldner
toll wär es auch wenn m,an selber brücken über scluchten bauen muss um zum gegner zu kommen...diese brücken kann man natürlich ausbauen... so kommt mehr taktik in eine partie da es dann wieder darum geht wer die brücke zu erst an den weig möglichen stellen baut (da wo die schluch eng genug ist) und wer sie halten kann....natürlich kann man auch eine brücke bauen und die mit sprengfässern zünden lassen wenn grad die gegner drüber laufen..sowas kann man aber nur wenn man die brücke selber gebaut hat....so gibt es halt karten wo ca. 3 mögliche stellen sind um brücken zu bauen oder halt taktisch sehr ansrpuchsvolle wo es nur eine gibt...
generell wär terraforming in mittelerde eine gute idee^^ 
vielleicht baut man ja auch noch ein das man auf wüstenkarten öfter mal seine einheiten wasser trinken lassen muss damit sie nicht sterben 
für die wüste kann man natürlich wieder extra-rüstungen erforschen die leichter und kühler sind^^


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

auch nützlich wäre es wenn es 2 verschieden spiezialfertigkeiten bäume pro fraktion gibt..einen defensiven baum und einen offensiven...
im defensiven sind fähigkeiten wie heilen..gebäude heilen, wachturm beschwören usw
im offensiven sind dann verbündete beschwören und flutwelle usw.
so würde sich gleich bei der verwendung der ringpunkte deine taktik unterstützen lassen falls man sich einigelt oder nur rusht und angreift
die offensiven fertigkeiten stehen lings am bildschirmrand die devensiven rechts und die bauoptionen über den helden in einem richtigen fenster wie paraworld nach devensiv, offensiv und gebäude unterteilt....die arbeiter die die bebäude bauen (mit den waagen) gibt es noch dazu gibt es jetzt noch billigere arbeiter ohne wagen die den bau beschleunigen sowie gebäude reparieren können und rostofffe sammeln


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

es wäre toll das wenn man die festung im level ausbaut das man dann mehrere bauslots bekommt und die möglichkeit mehr verwendungen für diese slots zu benutzen....so wie z.b. einen feuerspeienden drachen bei den goblins aus stein der bei ankliken einen teil der umliegenden fetung verbrennt usw.
auf der 5 ausrüstungsstufe der festung (die höchste)
sollte sie dann statt 6,15 bauslots haben und statt 4, 10 möglichkeiten ein en bauslot zu verwenden die natürlich von volk zu volk anders sind...

Außerdem sollte sum3 dann auc wieder ein schön aniemirtes menü haben das von rise of the wich-king ist nur ein langweiligess standbild...da hätten sich die entwickler mehr einfallen lassen können...

wichtig wäre es das in schlacht umn mittelerde wie in stronghold ein komportabler map-editor ist. außerdem sollten die karten der anderen spieler aus dem internet zu downloden sein... wenn dieser spieler es erlaubt.

Die kampagne sollte mit vielen video-sequenzen veranschaulicht werden das man sich richtig hinein versetzten kann . 

technisch solte es natürtlich die originalstimen haben sowie mindestens 7.1 wenn nicht sogar 8.1 unterstützen


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

als letztes für die nächste zeit denk ich schreib ich noch:
wenn man die tunnel die man zu den gegnern baut auch so tief bauen kann das man zur lava kommt und diese dann den tunnel flutet..dann muss man schnell seinen eingang in den tunnel zu mauern lassen und hoffen das die öffnung knapp unter der basis des gegners nicht so fest ist wie die eigene zumauerung....denn dann bricht die öfnung unter der basis des gegners auf der davon noch nichts mit bekommen hat und die lava richtet deftigen schaden an....wenn er seine basis auch noch mit mauern schützt und kein (klein-)arbeiter (ohne waagen) eingeteilt ist das tor zu öffnen und schließen dann bleibt die lava auch sehr lange in der basis das ist dann der nachteil an mauern...
dieses manöver ist ziemlich teuer und schwer einzuleiten und es beherbergt ein großes riesiko doch solche aktionen machen den sieg^^
eine änliche variante wäre es, wenn man es wie in isengrd macht un einen damm zerstört um schaden beim gegner anzurichten....doch auch dies ist aufwendig und teuer und im vergleich zur lava auch nopch zeitaufwendiger weil es zeit dauert einen damm zu bauen und ihn lange genug zu halten bis sich dahinter genug wss gesammelt hat das es für eine flut reicht..hier haben mauern aber wieder einen vorteil da wenn man mauern hat nur diese leichten schaden nehmen^^
das wars erstmal...außerdem hab ich mir jetzt laune auf zocken gemacht


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

so ich hab grad mit den goblins gezockt und dazu viel mir was ein:
es wäre super wenn goblins mauern hätten..diese sind aber keine richtigen mauern sondern nur unsichtbare spinnennetzte die man zwischen 2 oder mehrern wachtürmen spannen kann.darin verfangen sich gegnerische fußtruppen nach dem ersten up-grad auch kavalerie (pferde) gegen ollifanten usw. haben sie keine changse... die netzt sind brennbar und daher eine große schwäche...nicht nmach dem dritten up-grad wesshalb sie nicht mehr brennbar sind...aber mit einheiten die unsichtbare enttarnen kann man das netz sehen und zerschneiden das hält so viel aus wie die mauern aus schlacht um mittelerde 2 (ungepatcht)
Göil wären auch kanpf-riesen...das sind bergriesen in rüstung und schwert^^
Éine sache um die sich streiten lässt wäre das man mit einem goblin-chamane (ich fänd trommel-goblins auch nicht schlecht) die drachenstatue in der mite der fetung für 5000 beleben kann...aber das muss net sein es wär bloß cool um an fliegende drachen ranzukommen ohne drogot oder 25 zauberpunkte....ein drachenhort wäre nicht schlecht solange er sehr teuer ist damit man nicht zu schnell zu viele zu starke einheiten bekommt.
generell viel mir auf das es doch mal cool wäre seinen eigenen ringhelden zu erstellen...außerdem wär es super wenn man als eigenen helden einen drachen erstellen könnte oder sogar deinen eigenen helden auf einem drachen reiten lassen...dies sollte man doch erst freischalten in dem man die kampagne auf schwer durchspielt...
und damit die balace stimmt sollten die anderen fraktionen (vielleicht nicht alle) auch flugeinheiten bekommen (menschen =hippogreif??)


----------



## riemepeter (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

bei mordor finde ich es gut das sie keine mauern haben doch es wäre toll wenn man grond in den belagerungswerken bauen könnte ohne vor minas tirit zu stehen....als flugeinheit könnt ich mir die nazgul vorstellen die sind eigentlich stark genug....
isengart und die zerge bekommen keine flugeinheiten aber fangnetzte...
außerdem sollte man die türme spezialiesieren können sodas auf einem normalen turm noch etwas raufgebaut werden kann iwe z.b ein katapult oder halt ein fangnetzt...oder eine aussichtsplattform die den sichradius um den turm erweiternt...bei den elben könnte es auch eine flutkugel sein die alle in der umgebung überflutet....und bei den menschen hätt ich nichts gegen einen nebelturm wie in paraworld der einheiten und gebäude in der umgebung tarnt....
ich hoffe das meine ideen alle samt noch mittelerde bleiben   
sonst programmier ich mir i-wann ein eigenes computerspiel^^


----------



## Teuti (6. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

naja, begehbare mauern wie immer einser währen toll, aber auch das man am anfang eine basis wie im einser hat, und darinn bauen kann, di basis hat aber eine Mauer. Ebenso kann man aber auch draußen mit einem baumeister alles bauen was im zweier geht.
außerdem solltetn helden keine komandopoint brauchen...
auch ein erweiterter heldeneditor währe fein, also das mann mehr arten (zb drachen, nazgul, etc) und eigene fähigkeiten.
und mehr spieler pro karte, außerdem ein karteneditor in deutsch


----------



## GastigerHobbit (26. Dezember 2007)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

meine vorstellungen schreibe ich jetzt einfach mal in stichpunkten auf:

-neue fraktionen (z.b. hobbits, rhun, harad, evtl. gundabad) 

-noch mehr gebäude (markt bei jeder fraktion, zweite möglickeit rohstoffe zu sammeln, z.b. schlachthof,  häuser usw.)

-frei rumlaufende menschen (frauen, kinder, greise)

-größere karten

-mehr einheiten

-entfernung von helden (z.b. dorogoth oder den ork könig)

-neue helden (z.b.  thorin, smaug, flinkbaum usw.)


----------



## paddy375 (30. Januar 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

1.Neue Helden (Beren,Huan,Luthien)
2.Das Simarilion als Kampagne!
3.Einen Karteneditor in Deutsch
4.mehr Komandopunkte
5.Neue Fähigkeiten bei den Helden
6.Neue Völker(Ents,Trolle,Hobbits,Harad)
7.Neue Fähigkeiten bei den Zauberpunkten
8.Tag und Nacht (bei Tag weiteres Sichtfeld als bei Nacht)
9.Necromanten als Heldenklasse
10.Neue Rüstungen und waffen bei den Helden
11.mehr Auszeichnungen für Helden 

Das wars erst mal! schönen tag noch !

PS:Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde ist das beste Spiel der Welt


----------



## Arathorn611 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Viele meiner wünsche wurden schon genannt aber einige bleiben noch:
-man kann mit Zwergen eigene Tunnel zum wohnen und bauen graben
-mehr Fähigkeiten für eigene Heldenerstellung und Accesories
-Helden aus der Hobbit,Silmarillion usw.
-mehr karten mit festen der Zwerge und Elben


----------



## Arathorn611 (1. Februar 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

HdR is zu geil ich spiele es nur noch bitte lasst SuM 3 erscheinen !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PeSten (8. Februar 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Ich würde mich über einen 3. Teil sehr freuen. Ich spiele den 1. Teil immer noch ständig online, den 2. nur ab und zu. Meine Vorschläge zum 3. Teil sind:

Die Atmosphäre des 1. Teils beibehalten. Eine Film-Lizenz ist sehr wichtig. Diese Comic-Grafik des 2. Teils wir weder dem Buch noch dem Film gerecht. 

Feste Basen wie im 1. Teil, allerdings mehr Bauplätze.

Größeres Einheitenlimit, damit mehr Massenschlachten entstehen können. 

Heldenfähigkeiten herabstufen. Die Helden sind im Vergleich zu den anderen Einheiten viel zu stark


----------



## Silmarilio (10. März 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Also es wurden schon einige sehr gute grundvorschläge gennant wie Begehbare mauern
aber es gibt noch wichitge Vorschläge die auch 3 Freunde von mir vertreten die jetzt mal aufzähle:

also einmal fände ich es gut wenn es mehr Volkseigenheiten gäbe sodass z.B. 

Elben Bäume (oder andere Naturgegenstände)  pflanzen können 

und dass Zwerge ein Gang system haben indem sie richitg wohnen können ( was dann aber immer lang dauert das graben ) und sich durch leichten boden durch arbeiten können. 

Es sollte auch Naturgänge geben oder Hinterlassene Gänge der Zwerge welche dann die orks auch nutzen können. Und die idee mit den spinnennetzen legen finde ich auch nicht schlecht

Dann würde ich Isengart als einzigem Volk das Bäume abholzen überlassen und das mit den Wargvorposten sollte auch bei ihnen bleiben.

Mordor sollte Saurons age haben das ein stück weit um die festung sehen kann jedoch keine unsichtbare einheiten

Angmar finde ich sollte bloß ein paar einzelheiten bekommen grundsätzlich finde ich es ausgeglichen vielleicht neue einheiten und ein schneeboden der schnell machbar ist

Menschen sollten ein Leuchtfeuer besitzen das Die Hilfe der Verbündeten schneller oder effektiver macht

Dann fände ich hobbits als neues Volks nicht schlecht deren stärke es dann wäre sich entweder mit einzeleinheiten rum zu schleichen oder riesigen batalionen anzugreifen

DANN ist es noch sehr wichitg das würde dem spiel wirkich atmosphäre geben wenn es Tag nacht  und AUCH Jahreszeiten Verhältnisse gebe
die dann zum Beispiel bewirken im winter dass sich elben schlecht tarnen können und alle einheiten bis auf ein paar und die von angmar Bewegungs einschränkungen erhielten

und Standart Bekommen Die bösen verschieden effektive Nachts bonus bekommen also die orks am meisten und angmar dann schon weniger und bei den guten eben Lichtsbonus

Also Zusammen fassen:
Mehr Völker eigenschaften Jahres und Tageszeiten die dann verschiedenes bewirken wie auch [ nächster eintrag


----------



## Silmarilio (10. März 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Ich war beim zusammen fassen:
Also


ehr Volkeigenheiten Tag-Nacht  und Jaherszeitenverhältnisse die dann alle verschiedenes bewirken
Wind wäre auch nicht schlecht für seeschlachten die aber dann noch ausgebaut werden sollten

------Nachts dann fackeln
Lichtverhältnisse  sodass dann wenn morgen die sonne immer osten ( glaube im osten geht die sonne auf oder? ) aufgeht das einheiten die gen osten gerichtet sind geblendet werden

------GRÖßERE KARTEN SEHR WICHTIG
------- Mehr komandeurpunkte
-------Am besten schon berge die aber auch begehbar wären
-------begehbare Mauern die mehr aushalten und vielleicht eine dritte anzeige für energie die dann leer wird wenn einheiten aktiv jemanden verfolgen ( oder Kämpfen)und aufgefüllt wird sie dann wenn die einheiten still stehen

Ich bin strikt gegen das system mi den bauplätzen wo man dann nur bauen kann


Das waren meine vorschläge es wurde mich echt freuen wnn wenigstens etwas davon benutzt werden würde. MfG Silmarilio


----------



## Silmarilio (11. März 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Also hier mal ordentlich meine Verbesserungsvorchläge: ( * = wichtigkeit)

Größere Karten ****************

Größere Komandeurspunkte maximum******

Mehr Volks eigenheiten ( in meinen vorherigen
Beiträgen schon erklärt ) ******************

Tages-Nacht und Jahreszeitverhältnisse die Verschiedenes bewirken (z.B orks haben nachts vorteil die guten tags) **************************

Gute, Massive Mauern die begehbar sind. *************
Wind und ausgebaute seeschlachten **************


----------



## Silmarilio (7. April 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

also ich sage macht bitte nicht das system vom 1ten teil das ist krampf find es sowieso komisch dass das leute empfehlen sind ja aber gotts sei dank in der minderheit weil das bauplätzesystem voll der schmarn ist


----------



## grisworld93 (8. April 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Ich fände es gut wenn es das Volk der bösen Menschen (Harad, Rhun und Umbar) gäbe....halt nur mit Menschen und ohne Orks etc.
Sie sollten eigene Kavellarie haben usw.
Als Helden könnte man irgendeinen Harad-Häuptling oder einen bestimmten Kosar-Piraten machen
In der Kampagne kann ja die Vorgechichte vorkommen...z. Bsp. die Kriege gegen Gondor, und Streiterein mit Mordor bis zur Schlacht von Minas Tirith.


----------



## omg6666666 (24. April 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

mehrere upgrade stufen wären cool z.B. rüstung 1 bringt 50% mehr rüstungsschutz vor klingen usw stufe 2 75% stufe 3 100% also halten doppelt so viel aus bei waffen wären verschiedene gut z.B. kann mann sich unterscheieden zischen 2 einhand waffen bei den elben oder einem 2hand schwert oder einen elbenschwert wie es jetzt im 2er aufgebessert gibt speziele featers wie assasinen angriff : du zahlst in einem gasthaus 1000 gold wählst eine gegnerische einheit die wird nun in 1ner minute ausgelöscht werden   magier im allgemeinen wären toll zum beispiel bei menschen kannste dir n ganzes bat kaufen die haben dan 4 verschiedene zaubersprüche z:b einen feuerball eine art wirbelsturm nur das eer als "strahl" nach vorne geht und den gegner wegschleudert usw  es sollte ringfähigkeiten geben wie anduril also wie im ertsen teil und volltreffer chancen z.B kann mann mit einem guten schuß ein mumak killen ma müsste hal verschieden oft machen beim mumak ist jeder 10000 schuß sofort tötend bei nemm troll jeder 1000 bei nem ganz normalen menschen jeder 100 usw bei schwertern ähnliches auser das man hal kein mumak killn kann mit schwert kriegern ein leicht verständlicher map editor wie bei age of empires  wär auch schön   die ganzen ideen die schon waren sin au sehr cool das mitn lichtbonus  usw


----------



## Overlord256 (7. Juni 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Ich würde folgendes verbessern:

-Mehr Nationen bsp arnor,rohan usw

-Mehr Gebäude

-Mehr Ausrüstungsmöglichkeiten!

-wenn man soldaten rekrutiert dass da dann direkt mehr rauskommen

-Eigene Ringhelden!!!!!!!!!!!

-Mehr Ringfähigkeiten!

-Neue Einheiten für alte Nationen. 

Mehr fällt mir jetzt nich ein! 

Mfg!


----------



## Ekkehardt33 (18. Dezember 2008)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Mittelerde hat genug Potential für SuM3 oder auch 4.

Mehr (spielbare Rassen), Gebäude, evtl. Ressourcen.

Und mehr Grafik! Die Spiele liefen eh ganz gut. Die GTX soll rauchen ....


----------



## peacekeeper14 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

das ganze gameplay ,(grafik)sollte halt anders rüberkommen zb. der kampf  zwischen einem uruk-hai trupp und einem elbentrupp(geil wär wenn die die rüstung aus helms klamm hätten) 
 sie sollten mehr kombos machen und im kamf mehr in bewegung bleiben ,zb. das sie schläge manchmal ausweichen und dann zuschlagen 
(ganz wichtig währen das die nicht so rumstehen und immer abwechselnt schlagen)
(so ähnlich wie in black and white 2 mit 2 trupps)  

und mann soll sich mal in pflanzen und hinter bäumen vertecken können  als bogenschütze sodass mann einen hinterhalt vorbereiten kann 

-mann könnte ja adnn noch einen einheiten ersteller machen wo man  sich rüstungen 
für die einheiten aussuchen kann 
-helden die an trolle hoch kletter wenn du eine fähigkeit anklickst
-oder auch an den völkern die haradrim neher bringen 
usw...

DAS WÄRE SO MEINE VORSTELLUNG
UND FÜR MICH NICHT UNMÖGLICH 
,DENN  DIE VORGÄNGER  KAMEN SCHON SEHR GUT AN


----------



## peacekeeper14 (13. Februar 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*



			
				peacekeeper14 am 13.02.2009 20:55 schrieb:
			
		

> das ganze gameplay ,(grafik)sollte halt anders rüberkommen zb. der kampf  zwischen einem uruk-hai trupp und einem elbentrupp(geil wär wenn die die rüstung aus helms klamm hätten)
> sie sollten mehr kombos machen und im kamf mehr in bewegung bleiben ,zb. das sie schläge manchmal ausweichen und dann zuschlagen
> (ganz wichtig währen das die nicht so rumstehen und immer abwechselnt schlagen)
> (so ähnlich wie in black and white 2 mit 2 trupps)
> ...


ps: wäre schön wenn die leichen im wasser  rumschwimmen und von erschütterungen wie ein katapult ins wasser schlägt  das die dann nur so kurz untertauch und dann wieder hoch wie in echt halt^^


----------



## YLN (18. April 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Also ich persöhnlich fände einen wirklich einfachen Worldbuilder wie bei warcraft 3 klasse! 
Diese Karten sollte man dann auch online stellen können so das auch andere auf diese zugreifen und sie spielen können! Ich würde mir auch wünschen das das Spiel ein wenig echter rüberkommt und das die leute nich einfach voreinanderstehen und nacheinander draufhauen! Sie sollten sich mehr bewegen können...Interessant wäre auch wenn nur bestimmte Einheiten den Ring aufnehmen können (z.B. nur Helden) das würde den Filmen etwas näher kommen...ansonsten wäre da noch das manche Helden echt nich sooo viele Fähigkeiten haben und manchmal sind diese ziemlich öde! Also noch ein paar Fähigkeiten ausdenken und nich nur für die Helden sondern wie auch schon erwähnt das bestimmte Einheiten z.B. einen Troll irgentwie sofort töten können in dem sie auf ihn draufklettern und dann kp...ihn halt irgentwie töten!^^ also das normale einheiten mehr Fähigkeiten bekommen...Das System mit den kommandopunkten ist sehr gut allerdings sollten es mehr sein so das es wirklich zu massenschlachten kommt... Es wäre ein wirklicher Einheiten Editor auch super!!! Mit mehr Möglichkeiten:
- man sollte auch normale einheiten erstellen dürfen,nicht nur Helden!
- Es sollte einfach mehr verschiedene Möglichkeiten geben um sie besonders Aussehen zu lassen!
- vllt das wenn man normale Einheiten macht das man noch einstellen kann ob es ein Battaleion sein soll oder ein einzelkämpfer und wenn ein Batalion dann wie viele Einheiten es beinhaltet...

mehr fällt mir momentan nicht ein...^^
mfg YLN


----------



## YLN (19. April 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Ich fänds auch noch sehr cool wenn es gondor und rohan wieder geben würde!^^Also wieder 2 menschen Fraktionen...und vllt noch eine extra menschen des ostens fraktion oder sowas


----------



## YLN (19. April 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

ansonsten wie im 2. mit dem bausystem und so...allerdings muss man die mauern begehen können! um da bogenschützen und so zu platzieren


----------



## JustKillit (6. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Auf jeden Fall wäre es mal so richtig geil wenn es sowohl Massenschlachten (also mehr Kommandeurspunkte), als auch wesentlich bessere Grafik gäbe(Mein Probelm: Widescreen).
Und an der Physik könnte man noch arbeiten, aber von der Seite ausgesehen, dass man sum extrem schnell versteht sollte man wenig ändern.
Und die Helden, den hier gibt es starke unterschiede, während Trolle und Magier sehr stark sind, haben die restlichen Klassen zwar hier und da gute Fähigkeiten, aber einen Magier kann das nicht aufwiegen...
Und die Einheiten sollten klüger seinj, mein Gott wie doof die sich manchmal verhalten, da könnte man noch was machen, aber das Spiel is ja so oder so top!


----------



## YLN (11. Mai 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

also was ich auch noch relativ cool fände(obwohl es warscheinlich nich so leicht umzusetzen ist)
wäre eine "normale" gefechts karte die ganz mittelerde darstellt...man sollte auf der karte aber ganz nornal spielen können! wie eine nornale karte nur halt riesig...man könnte dann auf der karte mit 100000 kommandopunkten spielen oder so damit es zu wirklichen ringkrieg schlachten kommt...außerdem sollte auf der karte alles so sein wie im film...auf diesem komischen berg sollte krankra sein die man wie creeps bekämpfen kann...außerdem könnte man die natur realistisch gestallten! so das auf dem eisberg auf dem die gemeinschafft im 1. laüft...alson das da manchmal lawinen kommen und so...

sry wenn das jetzt ein wenig umständlich formoliert war aber ich denke mal jeder hat verstanden was gemeint ist^^


tja...und als wär das nich schon genug arbeit hab ich noch so ne krasse idee^^
man könnte vllt einen modus machen der im grunde gleich ist zum gefecht...allerdings kann man dann ich ganz normalen spiel in eine beliebige person auf dem schlachtfeld wechseln(natürlich von deinem team)und das spiel wird für dich zum rollenspiel!(natürlich muss man auch wieder zum strategiemodus wechseln können...
für viele scheint das jetzt nutzlos zu wirken denn einer der seine battalione ordentlich platzieren kann und so weiter  hat eig. ja einen vorteil...aber wenn man jetzt zb. in helms klam spielt und seine einheiten ordentlich aufgestellt hat und man warten auf den feind wäre es bestimmt ganz spaßig wenn man für die entscheidene schlacht in die rolle von legolas schlüpfen könnte! auf helms klam muss man seine einheiten auch kaum befehligen! sie müssen ja nur auf der mauer warten und alle abhalten die burg zu stürmen!(es sollten dann natürlich nicht einfach auf einmal einheiten weglaufen^^! dann musste man sie ja wieder befehligen) also wünsch ich mir auch noch das die einheiten schlauer sind!^^
lg erneut yln


----------



## xXMarXx (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*



			
				YLN am 19.04.2009 15:18 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fänds auch noch sehr cool wenn es gondor und rohan wieder geben würde!^^Also wieder 2 menschen Fraktionen...und vllt noch eine extra menschen des ostens fraktion oder sowas




kannst du auch bei dhdr sum 2 

google einfach auenland mod download und klicke auf den ersten link

dann steht da download starten klickste rauf (logisch)wartest 2-3 min

und dann hastes


gibt neue länder hobbits,numenor,strolche,goblins,rohan,gondor extra

is cool einfach ma machen


----------



## xXMarXx (12. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

also ich fänds hamma wenn man soldaten in der kaserne ausbildet das da immer nur eine einheit rauskommt und auch in ego wechseln kann

und geil wäre eine waffenkammer wo mann eige waffen und rüstungen produzieren kann und schilde die man dann jeden einzelnen soldaten geben kann.Macht zwar mehr arbeit und nimmt längere zeit in anspruch aber dann könnte man ja noch eine friedenzeit einfügen wie bei cossacks.

super wärs dann noch richtig real die einheiten haben keine lebens anzeige sondern kämpfen richtig mit ausweichen blocken usw. also wie echt.


----------



## Geggo124 (26. Juli 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Also: Ich fänd es unter anderem super, wenn die einheiten (wie schon gesagt) wie in echt kämpfen, blocken ausweichen etc, und sollte das zu aufwendig sein, dann wenigstens die helden.........
Des Weiteren, wäre es auch gut, wenn es map für mehr spieler (10 oder mehr) machen könnte........
Eine gute sache wär auch, wenn noch mehr helden dazu kämen, und sie alle verschiedene fähigkeiten haben, ich find das z.B. nicht so gut, dass Rogash von Angmar und Gimli von den Zwergen beide "springen" haben........
Dann sollte die grafik natürlich noch besser werden, und die spiel story sollte man auch anders machen (leider fällt mir da nichts ein^^)
Danke und freu mich schon auf das neue "Herr der Ringe Schlacht um Mittelerde"

Gruß


----------



## Siegi93 (21. August 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Auf jeden fall sollten erst einmal die Schlachten zwischen den einzelnen Kriegern besser dargestellt werden.
Des gäbe ja mehrere Unterschiedlich Naskul, wie bei Herr der Ringe Table-Top. Diese sollte man bauen können und sie sollten min. jeweils eine Unterschiedliche Fähigkeit besitzen. 
Ganz super wäre, dass man Mauern bauen kann, die man auch mit seinen Truppen betrehten kann.
Wenn man neue Rüstungen entworfen hat, sollten die Einheiten zur Rüstkammer oder Schmiede gehen um diese zu bekommen. Es wäre umstendlich, aber daführ viel realisttischer und man könnten seine Basis besser verdeitigen, weil der Gegner ja erst zu seiner Rüstkammer etc. zurük gehen muss, während der Verdeitiger diese schon ihn der nähe hätte und seine Leute gleich upgratn könnte.
Es sollte mehr Völker geben z.B. Rohan, Gondor, Arnor, Kazad-dûm, Erebor, Harad, 
Dol Guldur, Bruchtal, Düsterwald, Barad- dûr
etc. also von jedem Volk 2 oder 3 verschiedene Armeen.
Zur Kampanie hätte ich auch noch was zu sagen: Wie wärs mit der Geschichte von Kazad-dûm, die Zurückeroberung des Einsamen Berges, Befreiung des Auenlandes, Fall des Nekromanten etc.
Bei den neuen Armeen würde ich vom 
Table-Top ausgehn (z.B. Durin, Balin, Burudûr, Mardin, Kazadwachen etc.)
Und zum Schluss seudn de Einheiten ein viel bessers Deteil habn, wie z.B. Dawn of War 2.


----------



## Lord-of-the-Fans (2. September 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Zunächst möchte ich betonen, das ich ein großer Fan dieses Spiels bin und mich schon wahnsinnig auf den 3. Teil freue. Jedoch müssen wirklich einige Dinge verbessert werden.
Damit meine ich nicht nur die eher mittelklassike Grafik, sondern auch die Umgebung, z.B. sollte Minas Thirit originalgetreu, mit allen 6 Außenringen dargestellt und die Bäume und Flüsse besser gestaltet werden. Die Umgebung ist immerhin mit das wichtigste. 
Wie schon vorher gesagt, sollten die Armeen und Batallione realistischer kämpfen( stechen, schlagen, ducken, blocken, usw.) und sollten etwas weniger leben haben, so dass ein Krieger nach zwei Pfeilschüssen stirbt und man deshalb mehr über die vorgehensweise nachdenken muss. Doch das geht nur wenn die Einheiten nicht so fürchterlich dumm, wie in den vorherigen teilen wären.
Es wäre außerdem super, wenn man endlich mehr Einheiten ausbilden könnte, am besten doppelt so viel und dass man, statt Gehöften, welche nur für Rohstoffe da sein sollten, richtige Unterkünfte bauen müsste, welche widerum Rohstoffe kosten würden, und dass auch minütlich.
In der Kampagne würde ich mir nur die großen Schlachten vorstellen, z.B. Helms Klam, Minas Thirit, Schwarzes Tor und auch Schlachten bei Bruchtal, wie schon im zweiten Teil, aber auch bei Minas Morgul und Osgiliath.
Die Helden finde ich ganz gut gelungen, hier und da vllt. noch ein paar Verbesserungen der Grafik und dann sieht es schon ganz gut aus. Ich würde mir nur Gothmog etwas realistischer vorstellen und wünsche mir auch die Originalstimmen aus dem Film.
HdR SuM 2 ist ein gelungenes Spiel, was jedoch verbesserungswürdig ist.

P.S.
Hoffe der 3.Teil kommt bald raus


----------



## Markuson (11. Oktober 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Moin
so
ok
Wir fänd es wirklich gut wen wie schon tausend mal gesagt die Einheiten ausweichen könnten und schon bei 2 Pfeilschüssen (je nach Rüstung und Einheit) sterben würden (höchstens 3 schüsse).
Wir fänden es besser wenn es eine  ausgeglichene Armeen anzahl gäbe.
 (z.B. Gute: Menschen, Elben, Zwerge, Hobbits
Böse: Mordor, Orks, Isengart, Angmar) 
Bei den Zwergen könnte man noch bessere Reiter machen
(z.B: Phalanx oder so auf Ponnys)
Neue Helden wären auch nicht schlecht
(z.B. Bombadil bei den Hobbits und n paar Helden aus dem Buch der kleine Hobbit (Beorn, Thorin usw) ) und ich fänd es besser wen die Zauberer etwas stärker wären und ein Schutzschild für 30sec. machen könnten das sie und verbündete in der nähe vor pfeilen schützt (wie bei dem spiel Herr der ringe die Eroberung).
Mit wir meine ich mich und meine Freunde !!

ICH LIEBE HERR DER RINGE DIE SCHLCHT UM MITTELERDE UND HOFFE DER 3TE TEIL KOMMT SO SCHNELL WIE MÖGLICH RAUS
:-›


----------



## domi211 (6. November 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Also ich fänds auch klasse wenn aus den Kasernen usw. nur einzelne Einheiten kommen würden, welche sich dann aber zu Trupps zusammenschließen können (z.B. Soldaten die eine Schleuder begleiten oder wie in SuM 1 Lanzenträger und Schwertkrieger etc)
Außerdem sollten man im Spiel mehr mit der Umgebung agieren können
(so auch die Truppen),
 was natürlich auch eine ausgeprägte Umgebung erfordert.
Schließlich, wie schon so oft gesagt, sollte das Kampfverhalten der Einheiten verbessert werden.


Hoffe Teil 3 erscheint bald, haut rein


----------



## wischmob (22. November 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Hey SUM gamer,
ich fänds suuuuper, wenn:
-Aragor mehr Vrteidigung hätte
-Legolas die ´Waffen dauerhaft wechseln 
könnte
-Lurtz (nur grafisch) ein Schild hätte
-Gandalf mehr Verteidigung hätte
-Frodo und Sam Gollum begleiten würden
-Einheiten ausweichen könnten,
-Kavallerie von selbst aufpassen würde, das 
sie nicht zu oft in Speere reitet
-der wechsel zwischen Pferd und Fuss 
schneller sein würde
-man Katapulte mit anderen einheiten 
besetzen könnte(so kann auch der Gegner das 
Katapult übernehmen)

Und Schlacht um Mittelerde3 so schnell wie 
möglich raus kommt!!!
Ich spiele das Spiel seit gut 5 Jahren(1+2) und 
ich leibe HDR und das sehr gelungene 
Strategiespiel!!
THX fürs lesen!! 
Schlacht um Mittelerde for EVER!!!!!


----------



## Soligondor (25. November 2009)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

hi an alle SuM fans 

also ich würde es gut finden wenn sich SuM 3 sich das meiste an SuM 1 abgucken würde weil ich es einfach besser finde als 2
Meine vorschläge: ich würde wieder festungen und bauplätze machen kein freies bauen, dann würde ich wieder wollen das es wieder rohan, gondor als einzelne und neue wie arnor geben würde. Dann eine höhere kommandungspunkte damit man auch ne riesen schlacht machen kann^^, dann das es wieder weniger einheiten aus karserne usw kommen wie in SuM1. Und ganz wichtig was ich in SuM2 total be... fand das die soldaten die tore angreifen konnten das wird ich wieder ändern wie in SuM1.


----------



## atherdain (5. Januar 2010)

*AW: News - DHdR: Die Schlacht um Mittelerde: Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

schlacht um mittelerde 3 sollte folgende verbesserungen enthalten:
bessere grafik
Mauer bzw. Festungsbau sollte nochmal überdenkt werden (sum 1 ist vorbild dafür, freies bauen sollte trotzdem möglich sein)
es sollte noch Pferdestall (gondor und rohan) als gebäude gebaut werden können (fast alle einheiten sollten auf pferde aufsteigen können, im pferdestall 2 verschieden sorten von pferde: gondor und rohan, letztere sind die besseren und teueren; einheiten sollten überall von den pferden absteigen können, im pferdestall sollten außerdem zwei aufwertungen der pferde zu kaufen sein: Panzerung und Rückläufer = hat man rückläufer installiert und steigt von den pferden ab kann man ihnen befehlen zurück zur festung zu laufen)
detailiertere maps (minas tirith mit den 7 ringen und vorallem den tribok auf den oberen ringen (lächerlich ist, dass minas tirith ein schwächeres tor hat als helms klamm), helms klamm viel stärkere mauern  schwächers tor; auf den mauern sollten feste positionen gegeben sein (bogenschützenaufstellung auf der mauer wie im film); es sollte möglich sein grond zu bauen(aber nur in minas tirith); die maps sollten größer sein, weiter wegzoomen,
Maps sollten gegliedert nach den ereignissen (schlachten und kriege wie arnors untergang, letztes bündnis, schlacht der fünf heere, sippenstreit, ringkrieg) sein(Städte und länderein veränderten sich ja); weitere maps: moria, anúminas, eisenberger, pelagir, besseres osgiliath, dunharg,  (fornost größer anlegen wie sollen da sonst 1000 leute und noch mehr leben), amon sul ist auch ein witz, zu zeiten vor ringkrieg: minas ithil, minas arnor kann man komplett aus minas tirith übernehmen, cair andross neu machen!!!
Einheiten:
aufteilung der völker: Numenór, Rohan, Gondor (nach zerfall arnors und dem tod des letzen königs), Zwerge, Waldelben, Noldor, Mordor, Isengart, Harad, ostlinge, Orks, Angmara 
numenor mit: Elendil, Isildur und seinen Söhnen, Arnarion und seinem sohn
noldor mit gil-galad, feanor, cirdan, earendil, elrond
Rohan theoden, theodred, eomer, eowyn
gondor mit Imrahil, amrohtos, boromir, faramir, berethor, gandalf
Zwerge mit gimli, gloin, dain, brand, thorin eichenschild, balin
waldelben mit lego, eladan, elrohir, thranduil, arwen, haldir, glorfindel
mordor isengart angmar und orks wie gewohnt
harad: 
 Haradrim
 die Korsaren von Umbar
 schwarze Menschen
múmakil etc.

ostlinge: lasst euch was einfallen
alle helden sollten waffen wechseln können. man sollte sie "tunen" können:
 aragorn mit anduril + númenorer rüstung, legolas mit bogen aus lothlorien und Bogenmeister (2 pfeile auf einmal abfeuern), gimli mit streitaxt aus moria und mithrilpanzer, boromir mit schild und rüstung aus gondor, 
 etc.
 getune einheiten sind aber langsamer!!!
 nicht "getunte helden" sind viel schlechter als die selben helden bei sum2
 man sollte 2 trupps vereinen können (schwert und speer, bogen und speer; speere ausenrum schwerter in der mitte)
 spezialfähigkeiten komplett weglassen!!!
 bauen von königlicher leibwache sollte möglich sein
 die bogenschützen sollten ähnliche wie bei stronghold crusader schießen (nicht jeder schuss ein treffer)
 viele trupps zu einem heer zusammenfügen; fromationen in einem riesen heer(zb. speere nach vorn bogenschützen dahinter)
 höhere mauer in minas tirith, belagerungsturmbau
 tore fast imun gengen einheiten.
 man benötigt rambock bzw. katapult zum aufbrechen
 größere leitern von isengart
 leitern können wieder umgeworfen werden von mauerbesatzung (speere)
 speerwerfer im volk rohan
 man sollte zwei verschiede klassen bogenschützen bei jedem volk bauen können
 gute und sehr gute
 diese kann man jeweils dann zu waldläufern (waffenwechsel) oder bogenschützen (mit rüstung)
 stärke der einheit hängt stark von der kampferfahrung ab.
 alle katapulte mit normalen steinen (tunen immer nur mit feuersteine), bei feuersteinangriffen wird der selbe schaden abgezogen. das gebäude brennt für ca. 1 minute. bei einem solchen treffer brennt das gebäude vor sich hin und folgedessen verliert es "schrittweise lebenenegie".
 wenn man schmiede auf zb. sufe 5 erweitert hat (was normalerweise nicht möglich ist, da es nur 3 gibt) 
 werden bei allen von nun an erstellten einheiten die aufwertungen schon vollzogen sein, wenn sie aus der kaserne kommen (schwere rüstung, truppführer, geschiedete klingen)
 geschmiedete klingen sind bei der schweren rüstung enthalten
 statt geschmiedete klingen sollte man schwertmeister, speermeister und bogenmeister einführen
 es gibt nur noch feuerpfeile und giftpfeile. 
 feuerpfeile erzielen nur mäßig höheren schaden bei einheiten im gegnsatz zu belagerungsmaschinen, katapulten und gebäuden 
 bestzen von gehöften mit bogenschützen und speeren möglich
 einheiten anfälliger gegen pfeile (ausgenommen installierte rüstungen)

 hoffe dass manche verbesserungen berücksichtigt werden!!!


----------



## StormX (26. März 2010)

*AW: News - Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

ich find die meisten punkte von atherdain richtig gut!
paar der wichtigsten punkte die man auch meiner meinung einführen sollte:
- bogenschützen wie in crusader (das sie nicht immer treffen und die pfeile einen freien flug haben) aber nicht so extrem das man immer ausweichen kann oder so, sie müssen schon schnell fliegen
-meeehr neue völker  wie von ihm erwähnt halt... hat mir richtig gefallen und solle eingeführt werden^^
- natürlich bessere grafik, obwohl die beim alten teil auch richtig gut war
-lieber net wie in sum1 mit den  bauspots, so wie in 2 ist's besser
-mauern sollten z.b im normalen spiel teurer sein dafür viel stärker und vllt machen, das die einheiten auf die mauern können oder ein mauern system, mit verschieden höhen das man sich eine festung bauen könnte
-so viele einheiten in einem trupp behalten, oder bissl mehr
-einheiten sollten nicht zu stark von der erfahrung abhängen... das währ kein sum mehr, würde kacke sein x(
-das man helden tunen kann währ auch cool, aber net zu viel sonst währ es schon wieder wc3 mäßig
-realistichere maps und festungen
-soldaten sollten keine tore angreifen können oder viel weniger abziehen
- es sollen auf jedenfall bataillons bleiben!


----------



## Khazadfreak (3. April 2010)

*AW: News - Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

Ich fände es insgesamt super wenn ein neues SuM rauskäme
Und ich wäre dafür, dass :
-Die normalen Krieger(z.B. Ork-Krieger, Gondor Soldaten und Hüter...) ca. gleich gut sind, wobei die Orks etwas schwächer sind (~80, jedoch auch weniger kosten. Ich finde das gut,  da ICH eig. überhaupt keinen Anreiz habe mit den normalen Orks zu spielen, da sie zu schnell weg sind, auch riesige Armeen.
Nur bei Upgrades einen Unterschied
 -Wenn man eine armee losschickt sollten sie nicht auf einen Fleck stehen, was bei mir häufig der fall ist
-Burgen detaillierter und Truppen auf Mauer
-Einzelne Fraktionen:
Rohan
Gondor
Waldelben
Galadrim(ELben von Helms Kamm?)
Zwerge
Orks
Mordor
Isengart
Ostlinge
Haradrim
- größere Armeen
-weiter wegzoomen
-Uruk-hai sind zu teuer, obwohl sie stark sind also etwas billiger
-bei jeder Fraktion Kavallerie
-Helden nicht übermächtig, dafür auch nicht mehr soooo teuer
-Kampagnen mehr nach den Büchern, vllt auch der kleine Hobbit
-Upgrades: können fast so bleiben, nur Silberdornpfeiel weg sind zu stark^^
-dass das Spiel erscheinen wird 

Das wichtigste find ich, Punkt 1, da man dann ein besseres Feeling bekommt^^ wie im Film, dann größere Armeen( d.h.wegzoomen), Fraktionen und Festungen


----------



## Enisra (3. April 2010)

*AW: News - Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

ich will euch mal Enttäuschen
ihr wisst schon das EA die Lizenz vom Herr der Ringe Film nicht mehr hat? Ende 2008 ist die Ausgelaufen

Daher gehen die Chancen für einen Teil 3 gegen Null

Deswegen war auch das Letzt Spiel so schrottig, nach meiner Theorie, weil das Raus musste und man noch etwas Rendite Abschöpfen wollte


----------



## Buhmann010 (30. Oktober 2010)

*AW: News - Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

vieleicht kann sich ein anderer Computerspieleentwickler sich die lizenz hohlen. 

ich fänds klasse wenn es einen dritten teil gäbe.allerdings sollte man sich dan eher auf das erste und nicht auf das zweite beziehen.

Es sollte auf jedenfall wieder festungen geben und man sollte die menschen wieder in Rohan und Gondor unterteilen.außerdem wäre es besser wenn man noch mehr soldaten befeligen kann und vorallem: noch mehr verschiedene einheiten.
auf diesen grundmauern sollte das spiel meiner meihnung nach stehen!

ich würde mich auf jedenfall über ein neues schlacht um mittelerde freuen und es mir sofort kaufen.(ich denke da wäre ich nicht der einzige.)


----------



## StanislavXY (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: News - Petition für Schlacht um Mittelerde 3*

falls es ein neues schlacht um mittelerde gibt, fände ich eine einführung der südländer als spielbares volk klasse... es hat mich im letzten teil gestört, dass diese nicht spielbar waren.


----------



## reflectsum (10. Oktober 2011)

*Wunschliste *

Da die Schlacht um Mittelerde 3 nicht erscheinen wird sind diese „Wünsche“ wahrscheinlich nicht umsetzbar, allerdings äußere ich sie trotzdem mal, es sollte erstmal NUR Mordor und Gondor geben

Allgemein:

Helden sollten nicht übermächtig sein, das heißt, dass Aragorn gegen einen Kampftroll auch nicht locker gewinnt, Legolas dagegen schon, da er ihn in den Kopf schießen kann und auch Gimli wenn er seinen Axtwurf ausführt
Soldaten sollten einzeln aus den Barracken kommen, man kann sie beliebig zusammenführen als Gruppe, zum Beispiel: 1 Bogenschütze + 1 Speerträger + 1 Schwertkämpfer + 1 Waldläufer
Man kann die Gruppen aber jederzeit wieder auflösen wenn man will, Gondor kann maximal 10 Soldaten in einer Grupper haben, Mordor dagegen 30 Orks auf einmal in einer Gruppe
Pfeile fliegen im hohen Bogen, so wie in Stronghold und treffen auch nicht immer, es sollte einen Pfeilhagel geben, wenn man genug Bogenschützen den Auftrag gibt (20 Stück)
Katapulte feuern auch im hohen Bogen, außer wenn das Ziel relativ nahe ist, dann schießen sie halt „gerader“ 
Feuerpfeile stecken Belagerungsgeräte in Brand (samt Mannschaft wenn sie nicht mehr rechtzeitig entkommt oder das Feuer gelöscht werden kann) und lassen es verbrennen genau wie Gebäude die mit Holz gebaut sind oder lassen ein Holzdach einer Gondorstube die ansonsten aus Stein ist einstürzen
Es gibt Hauptressourcen, Nahrung, Holz, Stein, Lehm und Sold, Sold fällt bei Mordor weg, „Böse Menschen“ verlangen aber nach einer kleinen Spende 
Es gibt Nebenressourcen, Heu, Eisen/Metall, Leder, Öl, Pech, Brennholz, Baumaterial, Wein (Gondor), “Grünzeug” (Mordor)
Soldaten brauchen einen Schlafplatz, allgemein benötigen die Lebewesen Ruhephasen (vorallem nach einer Schlacht)
Offiziere leiten die Soldaten an
Rushs im „Early Game“ sind einfach nicht möglich, da das Spiel zu realistisch ist und ein paar gut geschulte Gondorianer kurzen Prozess mit Orks machen, außerdem soll das Game auf Mittelerde ausgelegt sein, sich so anfühlen wie Mittelerde und erst wenn man stark genug ist soll richtig gekämpft werden KÖNNEN
Trolle (alle Varianten), Olifanten, Fellbestien und Adler sind spezielle Einheiten und daher sehr stark
Pferde, Adler, Warge, Trolle, Olifanten und Fellbestien müssen gezüchtet werden
Realismus aber nicht übertrieben
Menschen, Zivilisten gehen ihren Tätigkeiten nach, unterhalten sich, arbeiten, Kinder+Frauen in den Städten, Dörfern, Bauernhöfen
Waffenschmieden, Rüstungsschmieden, Ausbildungsplätze, Trainingsplätze, Ställe, Höhlen, Pferche (Olifanten, Trolle)
Tiere, Spezielle Einheiten können mit unterschiedlichen Equipment ausgestattet werden, so etwa Pferde mit Panzerung, Trolle mit Rüstungen, Trommeln und unterschiedlichen Waffen
Feuerpfeile kann man nicht die ganze Zeit bei sich haben, das heißt, dass Orks bzw. Menschen einen Feuerständer vor sich haben müssen, diese Ständer kann man allerdings dort hin mitnehmen wo man sie braucht, allerdings steckt der jeweilige Soldat seine Waffe weg, um den Ständer zu tragen
Das Bevölkerungslimit ist unendlich, dennoch wird man den PC kaum damit überlasten können, denn die Logistische Leistung die man dafür aufbringen müsste würde irgendwann zuviel werden
Offiziere machen den Verband, dem sie zugestellt sind stärker
Mit Wasser in der Nähe können brennende Dinge gelöscht werden (Fluss, Brunnen etc.)
Man kann überall auf der Karte bauen, aber das erfordert einen Bauernhof der erst zum Dorf ausgebaut werden muss und das ist langwierig und riskant. Alles auf der Karte zukleistern ist nicht, da man die Logistik betrachten muss und den Aufwand ob es sich überhaupt lohnen würde
Es gibt Moral, die angehoben werden kann, bzw. sich verschlechtert wenn der Offizier fällt, Pfeilhagel über die Soldaten kommt, Katapultgeschosse einschlagen oder etwas übermächtiges kommt wie ein Troll
Soldaten schreien während der Kämpfe passend, kommt ein Troll rufen sie zum Beispiel: 
„Ein Troll, verdammt nochmal ein Troll oder es sind zuviele, wir können ihnen nicht mehr lange standhalten“ Soldaten mit Erfahrung reagieren anderst auf Gefahren und passen auch ihre Sprüche dementsprechend an
Man kann Barrikaden herstellen und sie dort hinbringen wo man möchte, Soldat steckt  Waffe für's Tragen weg, große Barrikaden werden von 2 Soldaten getragen
Pech auslegen, Gräben ausheben
Mauern, Palisaden etc. sind betretbar und können verteidigt werden
Feuerständer können an jeden x-beliebigen Ort gebracht werden man muss sie vorher aber auch herstellen lassen und ein Soldat muss sie tragen (steckt dafür seine Waffe weg)
Bogenschützen haben eine Zweitwaffe (Dolch)
Alle Soldaten können reiten, allerdings steigen Bogenschützen ab um zu schießen
Die meisten Helden haben eine Zweitwaffe, wenn nicht können sie was werfen (Gimli)
Soldaten denken, handeln zum Teil selbstständig, wenn etwas brennt versuchen sie es zu löschen, man kann sie auch dazu zwingen
Bricht die Moral einer Truppe total in sich zusammen, rennen sie um ihr Leben, sie rennen und schreien, wenn aber ein Held das Schlachtfeld betritt oder die „große Rettung“ naht kann sich das ganz schnell wieder ändern
Grafik verbessert, “Company of Heroes mäßig”
Editor dabei, der sich relativ einfach bedienen lässt
Maximal 2v2 Matches
Skirmish Modus
Reale Maps, Settings 
Settings vor Start des Gefechts selber einstellbar, Wetter, Nebel des Krieges, Startressourcen,Friedenszeit, Größe der Karte
Regen, Nebel, Sonnenschein 
KEIN Spezialfertigkeitenmenü
Grond baubar, allerdings nur in der Minas Tirith Map und auch NUR von einem Spieler und NUR EINMAL (allerdings unzerstörbar, muss nur neu bemannt werden)
Geschützmannschaften können ausgeschaltet werden und das Gerät bemannt werden 
Physik Engine 
Wetter beeinflusst das Kampfgeschehen (Wind verändert Flugbahn der Pfeile wenn er zu stark ist und die werden dadurch ungenauer beim Ersten Abfeuern, Bogenschützen berücksichtigen das aber und zielen danach anderst)
Gute Wegfindung, intelligente KI
Stimmige HDR Musik, je nach Situation und auch Auswahl des Volkes
2 Kampagnen mit jeweils 10,12 Missionen 
Filmorientiert, allerdings erstmal nur auf Gondor und Mordor
Wilde Tiere, die auch gejagt/verwertet werden können (durch Arbeiter im Dorf)
Flüsse/Seen an denen man fischen kann (Fischerhütte) 
Waffen, Rüstungen, Pfeile müssen hergestellt werden und benötigen die für die Herstellung nötigen Ressourcen (Wenn Ressourcen da, Einheit wird ausgebildet, sieht man den Schmied arbeiten, der die Waffen zur Kammer bringt wo die ausgebildeten Soldaten sie abholen)
Reiter können auch von ihren Tieren geschossen/geschüttelt werden, allerdings nicht übernommen werden, da es kein Warg dulden würde, dass ein Mensch ihn als Reittier nutzen würde
Pferde rennen weg, hinter die Front, Warge bekämpfen mit aller Härte ihre Feinde und werden erst ruhig wenn kein Mensch mehr in der Nähe ist
Es wird Verwundete geben, was sicher bei Gondor wichtig ist, da es nicht über die “Humanen Ressourcen” wie Mordor verfügt
Mordor kann Verwundete als Gefangene in die Arena schmeißen nachdem sie aufgepeppelt wurden um sie von Orks, Uruks, Wargen oder einem Troll töten zu lassen
Verschiedene Rüstungen, mit Vor-Nachteilen (Stahl ist stärker aber schwerer als Leder)  benötigen verschiedene Ressourcen
Die Pferde oder Warge werden zum Schmied gebracht, wenn man eine Einheit schickt wird nur diese eine ausgerüstet, wenn man 10 Einheiten schickt werden alle 10 ausgerüstet, die anderen speziellen Einheiten werden einzeln ausgerüstet
Alle Militäreinheiten können Belagerungsgeräte benutzen, wenn sie daran ausgebildet wurden sogar noch besser, 1Bogenschütze+1Schwertkämpfer+1Speerkämpfer können zum Beispiel ein Katapult bedienen
Einheiten leveln durch Ausbildung und Kämpfen
Keine “Roten Laserschwerter oder Goldene Rüstungen”
Normale Einheiten sterben schnell, spezielle Einheiten halten sehr viel aus  
Ob bei Mordor oder Gondor, “Arbeitslose” sammeln sich an Lagerfeuern, schauen anderen bei der Arbeit zu, reden miteinander und gehen dahin wo Arbeit ist z. Bsp: Leerstehender Betrieb, sind alle Betriebe mit Leben gefüllt und stehen keine Bauarbeiten oder Reparaturen an, sammeln sich sich und warten auf ihre Rekrutierung, 5Sekunden hat man Zeit (nach dem Spawn), wenn eigentliche Arbeiten zu verrichten sind, den Arbeiter als Soldaten zu rekrutieren, tut man das nicht geht er zur Arbeit
Tag/Nacht Wechsel wenn man will (Settings vor Beginn des Spiels)
Steinmauern/Tore können nur durch Belagerungsgeräte zerstört werden
Palisadenwälle können von Trollen auch zerstört werden, dauert allerdings ein bisschen
Reguläre Einheiten können keine Wälle, Tore, Türme zerstören genauso wenig normale Gebäude, nur mit Feuer abbrennen
Pferde rennen vor Monstern weg wenn sie ohne Reiter sind


----------



## reflectsum (10. Oktober 2011)

*Für Gondor*

Sum3 Gondor

Gondor ist sehr stark
Gondors Soldaten sind tapfer, diszipliniert, gut ausgbildet und gut gerüstet
Gondor verfügt über starke Verteidigungsanlagen 
Soldaten feiern, trinken, essen, reden-unterhalten sich, tanzen, singen (nach einer erfolgreichen Schlacht singen sie zum Beispiel davon)
Gondor brauch allerdings eine gewisse Zeit um zu erstarken
Gondors Soldaten können in Übungsplätzen ihre Fähigkeiten ausbauen, auch Mannschaften für Belagerungsgeräte
Damit die Soldaten in der Schlacht angeleitet werden, helfen die Offiziere Gondors dir bei dieser Aufgabe
Gondors Offiziere müssen einzelnd in der Offiziersstube ausgebildet werden
Gondor brauch eine gute Versorgung damit die Soldaten eine gute Leistung in der Schlacht liefern können
Gondor kann Militärfeldlager errichten, welche sich gut als Ausgangsbasis für eine bevorstehende Schlacht nutzen lassen, in diesen Militärfeldlagern werden, Zelte für Soldaten, Gatter für Pferde, Lagerplätze für Rüstungen und Waffen, Plätze für Nahrung, Heu, Wein und Brennholz bereitgestellt, es verfügt zudem über ein Lazarett und Schmiede, diese Lager sind von Grund aus (nach Fertigstellung) mit einem Palisadenwall, 4 Türmen und einem Tor ausgestattet
Gondor errichtet Dörfer um seine Hauptbasis zu ernähren und mit Ressourcen zu beliefern
Gondors Zivilbevölkerung (Erwachsene Männliche) wird für die Rekrutierung von Soldaten gebraucht
Gondors Hauptbasis sollte mit Steinmauern umbaut werden, man kann aber auch eine Steinmauer hinbauen wo man will, allerdings ist das sehr zeitintensiv und würde sich wahrscheinlich nicht lohnen
Gondor züchtet Pferde, welche Heu brauchen
Ritter sind die stärksten Soldaten auf Pferden
Gondor braucht Nebenressourcen, welche von den Bauernhöfen oder den größeren Dörfern kommen (ausgebaute Bauernhöfe mit mehr Zivilbevölkerung) dazu gehören, Wein, Heu, Eisen/Metall, Leder und Pech
Die wenigsten Dörfer (außer das erste, welches man von Beginn des Spiels an hat) haben alle Ressourcen in der Nähe, dadurch sollte man schauen was man in dem Dorf so baut bzw. anbauen will, denn es ist nicht sinnvoll, einen Pechsammler zu bauen, wenn kein Pech in der Nähe des Dorfes liegt
Allerdings werden Dörfer als Rekrutierungszentren genutzt und dann ist es nicht so wichtig was für Ressourcen in der Nähe sind
Dörfer verteidigen sich durch die “Arbeitslosen” die Wurfspeere und Dolche benutzen und die dort tätigen Arbeiter benutzen ihre Bögen (Jäger), Äxte (Holzfäller), usw.
Gondor hat Schatzmeister, welche den benötigten Sold für die Soldaten von den Dörfern und der Stadt eintreiben (zum Rathaus in der Stadt, Dörfern), man kann die Route selbst bestimmen wenn man will/es die Lage erfordert
Adler werden im Adlerhorst gezüchtet, benötigen Nahrung

Gondors Einheiten

Gondor Zivilbevölkerung: Mann, Frau, Kind, Schatzmeister, Karrenführer, Schmied/Waffenhersteller, Holzfäller, Steinbrucharbeiter, Pechsammler, Bauer, Baumeister, Winzer, Jäger/Fischer, einfache Arbeiter
Gondor Militär: Schwertkämpfer, Speerträger, Bogenschütze, Waldläufer, Ritter, Königliche Wache, Katapult, Rammbock, Adler
Gondors Waffen: Langschwert, Dolch, Wurfspeer, Eisenspeer, Bogen, Langbogen, 
Gondors Rüstungen: Stahlrüstung, Eisenrüstung, Lederrüstung, Stahlschild, Eisenschild, Pferderüstung 
Gondors Gebäude

Zivile Gebäude: Rathaus, Brunnen, Bauernhof, Wohnhäuser, Dorf (Steinbruch, Eisen/Metallhütte, Holzfällerhütte, Pechhütte, Feld, Jagd/Fischerhütte, Lehmhütte, Schmieden (die Eisen zu Stahl verarbeiten), Weinplantage, Tierzuchten, Wohnhütten, Stall)
Militär Gebäude: Kaserne, Übungsplatz, Offiziersstube, „Festung“, Werkstatt, Schmieden, Ställe, Zelte, Militärfeldlager, Palisaden, Mauer, Türme, Adlerhorst 
Sonstiges: Zelte, Lagerfeuer, Karren, Kisten, Fässer, Fackeln, Wachhunde die bellen, Patrouillen in Lagern, abgehangenes Fleisch, Tische, Stühle


----------



## reflectsum (10. Oktober 2011)

Sum3 Mordor

Mordor setzt auf Quantität statt Qualität
Orks sind zwar relativ schwach aber entbehrlich und in Scharen verfügbar
Orks brauchen weder Sold noch Wein 
Orkgruppen sind 3x so groß wie die von Gondor 
Orkische Offiziere treiben ihre Untergebenen mit Peitschen an und sorgen für „zivilisierteres Verhalten“
Orks können in Militärlager geschickt werden, um dort unter Aufsicht eines Offiziers zu trainieren, alleine tun sie es auch aber nur mit 50% Effiziens
Die Arena ermöglicht es Orks, gegeneinander oder gegen Warge oder Trolle zu kämpfen,die siegreichen behalten ihr Leben und ihre Kampferfahrung, gilt auch für Warge/Trolle
Der Spieler kann Geld für die Arena verlangen, “Böse Menschen” zahlen dann auch bei  Kämpfen, vorallem wenn es Menschen gegen Orks heißt
Mordor kann Verwundete Feinde in Militärlager bringen, sie aufpeppeln und dann in die Arena schmeißen, was gerne gesehen wird
Orks kämpfen unter Umständen auch gegeneinander, zum Beispiel: Mehrere Orks sind auf einen Haufen versammelt, 2 streiten sich auf einmal und schon geht’s los, untätige Orks werden schnell streitsüchtig und kämpfen, Offiziere in der Nähe sorgen für Ruhe
Orks können sich durch diese Streitkämpfe selbst dezimieren 
Orks werden in Orkgruben gezüchtet, alle 30Sekunden einer 
Wenn man ein Gebäude errichtet, wird der nächste gezüchtete Ork ein Bauarbeiter, wenn keine Bauarbeiten mehr anstehen, wird der Ork automatisch dahin gehen, wo er gebraucht wird → Fischer/Jäger, Schmied etc. 
Ist jeder Betrieb offen lungert der Ork im Lager rum oder setzt sich an ein Lagerfeuer bzw. guckt anderen bei der Arbeit zu oder redet mit anderen Nichtsnutzen
Orks sind geschickt im Lehm, Stein, Holz und Eisenabbau
Orks sind ungeschickter im Abbau der Nebenressourcen
Mordor züchtet Warge, Trolle, Fellbestien welche Fleisch brauchen oder Orks
Olifanten die gezüchtet werden brauchen „Grünzeug“
“Grünzeug”, durch das Fällen der Bäume 
Fellbestien werden im Verbotenen Hort gezüchtet
Mordor hat keine Dörfer sondern Orklager
Orklager können wirtschaftlich oder militärisch ausgebaut werden
Orks haben Karawanen, welche die Ressourcen in die Hauptbasis bringen
Spezielle Einheiten, wie Trolle sind besonderst stark 
Mordors Schmieden können Trolle und Warge mit Rüstungen ausstatten
Mordors Schmieden können Trolle mit verschiedenen Waffen ausrüsten
Mordors Offiziere werden im Kampf gegen andere Orks auserwählt
Orkische Militärlager sind mit Palisaden, einem Tor und 6 Türmen ausgerüstet außerdem bewachen Warge das Lager, diese Tore werden von Orks bedient
Orkische Wirtschaftslager nur mit Palisaden und einem Tor
Mordors Belagerungswerkstatt baut Katapulte, Rammböcke, Belagerungstürme, Olifantenausrüstung und Grond (Nur auf Minas Tirith Map)
Mordor verwendet Leibeigene Orks als Arbeiter, welche immer bewaffnet sind (je nach Tätigkeit, Bogen, Klinge, Axt), standartmäßig mit Orkmesser
Mordor kann auf Maps mit Wasser ein Leuchtfeuer bauen um Söldner vom Meer aus anzuheuern (Piraten)
Alle 5 Minuten kommt eine große Karawane um Waren von Mordor zu kaufen und in ihrem Land (Harad, Rhún) zu verkaufen, es gibt je nach dem „Geben des Spielers“ Gold dafür, so bekommt Mordor Sold für die „Bösen Menschen“ natürlich kann der Gegenspieler diese Karawane angreifen um das zu unterbinden
Mordor hat ein spezielles Gebäude um „Böse Menschen“ zu rekrutieren, welche dann bei der nächsten Karawane mitkommen und diese beschützen solange sie auf dem Weg zur Basis ist
Mordors Hauptbasis kann auch mit einer Steinmauer befestigt werden, die Tore werden von Trollen bedient
Stärksten regulären Truppen Mordors sind die Mordor Uruk-Hai
Mordors Festung rekrutiert die Nàzgul und Helden
Mordor hat von Beginn an des Spiels ein Wirtschafts und Militärlager und eine Orkgrube
Mordors Militärlager beinhalten Orkzelte, Lagerfeuer, eine Orkgrube und ein Lazaret, welches eigene Opfer aber auch verwundete Feinde behandelt, damit diese in der Arena kämpfen können, nachdem sie gesund gepflegt wurden
Mordors Wirtschaftslager produzieren alle Haupt und Nebenressourcen
Wirtschaftslager versorgen das nächstliegende Militärlager mit Ressourcen 


Mordors Einheiten

Mordor Zivileinheiten: Leibeigene, Karawane, Schmied/Waffenhersteller, Holzfäller, Steinbrucharbeiter, Pechsammler, Baumeister, Jäger/Fischer, einfache Arbeiter
Mordor Militäreinheiten: Schwertkämpfer, Zweihandschwertkämpfer, Axtkämpfer, Keulenkämpfer, Hammerkämpfer, Speerträger, Bogenschütze, Uruk-Hai (alle Waffenarten), Belagerungsturm, Katapulte, Rammbock, Warge, Trolle, Olifanten, Fellbestien, Piraten, Ostlinge, Haradrim, Nàzgul
Mordors Waffen: Krummschwert, Orkmesser, Urukschwert, Bogen, 
Knochenbogen (Uruk), Axt, Keule, Hammer, Orkbihänder, Speer, Trollklinge, Trollhammer, Trollkeule
Mordors Rüstungen: Lederrüstung, Orkrüstung, Urukpanzer, Orkschild, Urukschild, Trollrüstung, Wargpanzerung

Mordors Gebäude

Zivile Gebäude: Brunnen, Orkzelt, Wirtschaftslager (Steinbruch, Eisen/Metallhütte, Holzfällerhütte, Pechhütte, Jagd/Fischerhütte, Lehmhütte, Tierzuchten, Schmieden (die Eisen zu Stahl verarbeiten)
Militär Gebäude: Orkgrube, Warggrube, Trollkäfig, Olifantenpferch, Verbotene Hort, Arena, Festung, Belagerungswerkstatt, Schmieden, Militärlager, Kaserne/Sammelplatz der “Bösen Menschen”, Leuchtfeuer, Orkzelt
Sonstiges: Orkzelte, Lagerfeuer, Fackeln, Fahnen, Warge, Patrouillen in Lagern, Fleisch, Trommeln, Kämpfe (außer wenn sich ein Offizier in der Nähe oder im selben Militärlager befindet)


----------



## belwot (22. August 2012)

Mit meinem Kommentar komme ich zwar etwas spät aber im  Dezember in diesem Jahr kommt der Film der Hobbit raus. Villeicht sollte man davon ein Schlacht um Mittelerde machen.


----------



## reflectsum (28. Dezember 2012)

Spielmechanik von SuM 3
Allgemein:

Helden sollten nicht übermächtig sein, das heißt, dass Aragorn gegen einen Kampftroll auch nicht locker gewinnt, Legolas dagegen schon eher, da er ihn in den Kopf schießen kann 
Soldaten kommen einzeln aus den Barracken, man kann sie beliebig zusammenführen als Gruppe, zum Beispiel: 1 Bogenschütze + 1 Speerträger + 1 Schwertkämpfer + 1 Waldläufer man kann die Gruppen aber jederzeit wieder auflösen wenn man will
Bogenschützen und Katapulte feuern im Hohen Bogen wie in Stronghold und Geschosse treffen auch nicht immer. Wenn das Ziel näher ist, dann wird halt “gerader” geschossen, außerdem gibts nen Pfeilhagel wenn man genügend Bogenschützen (20 Stück) anklickt, kommt das Pfeilhagelsymbol 
Feuerpfeile stecken Belagerungsgeräte in Brand (samt Mannschaft wenn sie nicht mehr rechtzeitig entkommt oder das Feuer gelöscht werden kann) und lassen es verbrennen genau wie Gebäude die mit Holz gebaut sind oder lassen ein Holzdach einer Gondorstube die ansonsten aus Stein ist einstürzen, muss nur das Dach repariert werden, weniger Kosten 
Rushs im „Early Game“ sind schwer, da ein paar Gondorianer kurzen Prozess mit Orks machen und den “Guten” es in der Anfangsphase an Masse fehlt
Tiere und spezielle Einheiten können mit unterschiedlichen Equipment ausgestattet werden, so etwa Trolle mit Rüstungen und unterschiedlichen Waffen, außerdem müssen Pferde, Warge, Trolle etc. in jeweiligen Gebäude gezüchtet werden
Feuerpfeile kann man nicht die ganze Zeit bei sich haben, das heißt, dass “Gut” bzw. “Böse” einen Feuerständer vor sich haben müssen. Man kann sie auf einer Mauer platzieren aber sie können auch von Soldaten getragen werden um auf offenen Feld Zugang zu Feuerpfeilen zu haben, der Träger steckt dann aber während des Tragens seine Waffe weg
Mit Wasser in der Nähe, können brennende Dinge gelöscht werden (Fluss, Brunnen etc.)
Soldaten schreien während der Kämpfe passend, kommt ein Troll rufen sie zum Beispiel: 
„Ein Troll, verdammt nochmal ein Troll!”
Man kann Barrikaden herstellen und sie dort hinbringen wo man möchte, Soldat steckt Waffe für's Tragen weg, große Barrikaden werden von 2 Soldaten getragen
Pech auslegen, Gräben ausheben/zuschütten 
Mauern, Palisaden etc. sind betretbar und können verteidigt werden
Feuerständer können an jeden x-beliebigen Ort gebracht werden man muss sie vorher aber auch herstellen lassen und ein Soldat muss sie tragen (steckt dafür seine Waffe weg)
Bogenschützen haben eine Zweitwaffe 
Grafik verbessert, “Company of Heroes mäßig”
Einheiten können Patrouillengänge absolvieren
Editor dabei, der sich relativ einfach bedienen lässt
Skirmish Modus
Reale Maps + Settings vor Start des Gefechts selber einstellbar, Wetter, Nebel des Krieges, Startressourcen, “Friedenszeit”, Größe der Karte, Regen, Nebel, Sonnenschein, Tag/Nacht Wechsel 
Grond baubar, allerdings nur in der Minas Tirith Map und auch NUR von einem Spieler und NUR EINMAL (allerdings unzerstörbar, muss nur neu bemannt werden)
Geschützmannschaften können ausgeschaltet werden und das Gerät bemannt werden 
Physik Engine 
Wetter beeinflusst das Kampfgeschehen (Wind verändert Flugbahn der Pfeile wenn er zu stark ist und die werden dadurch ungenauer beim Ersten Abfeuern, Bogenschützen berücksichtigen das aber und zielen danach anderst)
Gute Wegfindung, intelligente KI, keine cheatende KI
Stimmige HDR Musik, je nach Situation und auch Auswahl des Volkes
1 Hauptkampagnen mit 10,12 Missionen (Gefährtenkampagne)
Jedes Volk hat noch seine eigene Kampagne wo man Gut vs. Böse spielt oder umgedreht
Die Hellebardenträger der Moriagoblins (nur die leichten Goblinhellebardenträger) und Mordororks/uruks haben verschiedene Waffen, genauso die Standartorkinfanterie Mordors
Verschiedene Rüstungen, mit Vor-Nachteilen (Stahl ist stärker aber schwerer als Leder)  
Alle Militäreinheiten können Belagerungsgeräte benutzen  1Bogenschütze+1Schwertkämpfer+1Speerkämpfer können zum Beispiel ein Katapult bedienen
Ob bei „Böse“ oder „Gut“, “Arbeitslose” sammeln sich an Lagerfeuern, schauen anderen bei der Arbeit zu, laufen durchs Lager, reden miteinander und gehen dahin wo Arbeit ist z. Bsp: Leerstehender Betrieb, wenn's nichts gibt, dann sammeln sie sich und warten auf ihre Rekrutierung
Steinmauern/Palisadenwälle können nur durch Belagerungsgeräte zerstört werden
Tore können auch von Trollen zerstört werden, wenn diese einen Hammer benutzen oder ihre Schulter (wenn sie andere Waffen oder gar keine Waffen benutzen)
Reguläre Einheiten können keine Wälle, Tore, Türme oder Gebäude aus Stein zerstören, dass können nur Belagerungsgeräte wie Katapulte oder Triboke
Einheiten die Feuerpfeile verschießen oder Trolle/Olifanten/Fellbestien/Adler/Ents können normale Gebäude allerdings vernichten
Das Anbringen von Rüstungen wird detailverliebt dargestellt, bekommt ein Troll eine Rüstung, sieht man wie Orks der Kriegswerkstatt bei ihm die Rüstung anbringen
Bei den „Guten Völkern“ können maximal 15, bei den „Bösen“ 30 Arbeitslose rumlungern
Alle Nationen können Baumeister rekrutieren, die automatisch beschädigte Mauern und Gebäude reparieren, indem sie das Material dafür aus dem Vorratslager holen
Außerdem können sie Pech am Pechkessel kochen, wenn man sie dorthin schickt. 
Das Pech zum Ausschütten kann auch von normalen Soldaten abgeholt und auf die Feinde herabgelassen werden
Minen kann nur Isengart einsetzen, Triboke nur Gondor
Alle Einheiten haben eine Lebensenergieanzeige (Grün) und eine Ausdaueranzeige (Blau)
Blau steht für die Ausdauer, welche es allen Einheiten ermöglicht zu sprinten, leichtgepanzerte Einheiten können länger als schwergepanzerte sprinten, diese Anzeige füllt sich beim normaler Marschgeschwindigkeit wieder auf, wenn sie ruhig stehen dann noch schneller
In der Gefährtenkampagne spielt man die Herr der Ringe Trilogie nach, alle Helden, Schauplätze etc. kommen vor
Man kann diese Maps auch im Skirmish Modus spielen, dann fallen allerdings die eigenen Mauerbauoptionen weg, und wenn zum Beispiel das Tor bei Minas Tirith oder die Mauer von Helms Klamm zerstört wird, dann kommt an der Zerstörung ein Symbol und sobald keine Feinde in unmittelbarer Nähe sind, kann man es automatisch reparieren lassen, wie in “Die Schlacht um Mittelerde 1”
Auf Standartskirmishmaps kann man nur mit Helden spielen wenn der Hoster es so in den Optionen eingestellt hat 
KEINE Teamfarben auf den Einheiten, man sieht während des Spiels auf der Minimap die Farbe, welche die Spieler in der Lobby ausgewählt haben, in der Lobby natürlich auch
Wenn man die einzelnen Kampagnen spielt, zum Beispiel die von den Elben oder Orks hat man auch so Orte wie Bruchtal, Erebor/Thal oder Dol Guldur, hier kann man auch keine eigenen Mauern bauen wie schon oben erwähnt, in dieser Kampagne heißt es Gut gegen Böse, man kann z.B. als Elb ganz Mittelerde vom “Bösen” befreien oder als dunkler Fürst unterjochen

Schlacht um Mittelerde 3 Allgemein

Gondor:
Gondors Soldaten sind sehr stark aber teuer
Gondor verfügt über sehr starke Verteidigungsanlagen
Gondor kann Adler auf das Schlachtfeld bringen

Rohan:
Rohan hat die beste Kavallerie
Züchtet mehr Pferde im Stall als andere Nationen (12) 
Rohan baut sehr viel mit Holz

Elben: 
Die Elben haben die stärksten Bogenschützen
Trotz gleicher Effektivtät beim Holzabbau sparsamer (Bäume blieben doppelt solange)
Die Elben können Ents auf das Schlachtfeld bringen

Zwerge:
Die Zwerge haben sehr starke Nahkampfinfanterie
Die Zwerge haben beschränkte Fernkämpfer und keine eigene Kavallerie
Die Zwerge sind geschickter im Bergbau als andere Nationen (doppelte Erträge, außer Mithril)

Moriagoblins:
Die Moriagoblins sind aufgrund ihrer Masse eine echte Gefahr
Die Moriagoblins verfügen über schnelle Einheiten und Wargreiter
Die Moriagoblins können Höhlentrolle und Spinnen in die Schlacht führen

Isengart:
Isengarts Truppen sind zahlreich und trotzdem qualitativ hochwertig
Isengart hat die stärksten Wargreiter
Isengart hat Zugriff auf Dunländer und Minen

Mordor:
Mordor setzt auf Masse statt Klasse
Mordor kann die gefürchteten Trolle auf das Schlachtfeld bringen
Starke Einheiten von außerhalb verfügbar (Harad, Rhun)


Einheiten von SuM 3

Gondor: 
Speerträger 
Schwertkämpfer 
Turmwache 
Wächter der Veste 
Bogenschütze 
Waldläufer 
Ritter (Genauso stark wie ein königlicher Gardist Rohans aber besser gepanzert)
Adler

Rohan: 
Speerkämpfer
Axtkämpfer
Schwertkämpfer
Bogenschütze
Wächter der goldenen Halle
Rohirrim-Krieger
Rohirrim-Bogenschütze
Königlicher Gardist

Waldelben:
Speerträger
Schwertkämpfer
Bogenschütze
schwerer Speerträger
schwerer Schwertkämpfer
schwerer Bogenschütze
Sindargardist
berittener Bogenschütze
Ent

Zwerge:
Axtkämpfer
Hammerkämpfer
Schwertkämpfer
Zweihandaxtkämpfer
Hellebardenträger
Armbrustschütze
Eisengardist 

+ Soldaten aus Thal

Schwertkämpfer aus Thal
Bogenschütze aus Thal
Reiter aus Thal

Isengart:
Leichter Urukinfanterist (Schwert + Schild, die leichtgepanzerte Variante der Urukschwertkämpfer)
Leichter Urukzweihandaxtkämpfer (Zweihandaxt + leichte Rüstung)
Urukbogenschütze (leichte Rüstung)
Urukschwertkämpfer
Urukpikenier
Urukarmbrustschütze
Urukbreitschildkrieger
Urukberserker
Wargreiter (Stärksten Wargreiter)

Orks der Berge:
Goblinhellebardenträger (Lange Speere, Hellebarden und lange Zweihandäxte)
Goblinschwertkämpfer
Goblinbogenschütze
schwerer Goblinhellebardenträger (NUR Hellebarden)
schwerer Goblinschwertkämpfer
schwerer Goblinbogenschütze
Goblinwargreiter
Höhlentroll
Spinne

Mordor: 
Orkinfanterist (Orkschild und Orkkrummschwert, Keule, Axt und Hammer)
Orkhellebardenträger (Lange Speere, Hellebarden und Zweihandäxte)
Orkbogenschütze 
Urukinfanterist 
Urukhellebardenträger (Lange Speere, Hellebarden und lange Zweihandäxte)
Urukbogenschütze 
Gebirgstroll (Hand und durch Werkstatt Keule möglich, Keule aus Holz mit Eisenstacheln)
Trommlertroll (Trommeln, Trommelschlagstöcke)
Angriffstroll (Hand und durch Werkstatt Keule, Schwert, Hammer und Rüstung alles aus Eisen)
Fellbestie
Nazgul
Hexenkönig

+ “Böse Menschen”

Haradrim Lanzenträger
Haradrim Bogenschütze
Haradrim berittener Bogenschütze
Mumakil
Ostling Schwertkämpfer
Ostling Hellebardenträger
Ostling Bogenschütze

Belagerungswaffen: Rammbock, Katapult, Balliste, Leiter, Belagerungsturm, Tribok und Mine

Gebäude von SuM 3
Zivilgebäude:

Holzfällerhütte
Steinbruch
Eisenmine
Mithrilmine 
Pechgrube
Ledergerberei
Getreidefarm, Mühle, Bäckerei
Bauernhof, Schlachthaus
Obstplantage
Hopfenfarm, Brauerei, Schenke 
Vorratslager
Wohnhäuser/Hütten/Bäume/Unterkünfte, Goblin-Ork-Urukzelte
Brunnen
Tempel der Dunedain, Nordmenschen, Elben, Zwerge und Melkoranhänger

Militärgebäude: 

Kaserne, Goblin-Ork-Urukgrube
Stall, Warggrube
Entthing, Trollkäfig
Adlerhort, Fellbestienhort
Belagerungswerkstatt
Kriegswerkstatt (Mordor)
Thal-Kaserne (Zwerge)
Dunländerclanzelt (Isengart)
Kaserne der „Bösen Menschen“ (Mordor)

Burggebäude:

Außenturm (klein, schmal und viereckig)
Wachturm (hoch, schmal und viereckig)
Rundturm (hoch, breit und rund)
Quadratturm (hoch, breit und viereckig)
Torhaus
Steinwall, Palisadenwall - dazugehörige Zinnen und Treppen

Sonstige:

Burggraben
Barrikade (klein und groß) 
Spitzfähle
Kohlpfanne
Balliste (Alle)
Katapult (Alle)
Tribok auf Turm (Gondor)
Wargzwinger (Alle Bösen)

Ressourcen von SuM 3

Ressourcen:

Holz
Stein
Eisen
Mithril
Pech
Leder
Getreide – Mehl – Brot 
Fleisch
Käse
Obst
Hopfen – Bierfass – Bier 

Wichtiges: 

Nicht alle Völker können die selben Rohstoffe abbauen
Mithril wird nur von den Zwergen und Elben benutzt und abgebaut 
Die Bauernhöfe von Menschen, Elben, Zwergen, Orks untscheiden sich nur vom Aussehen und vom Schlachtvieh
Alle Gebäude sehen unterschiedlich aus, Rohans Holzfällerhütte sieht nicht wie Gondors aus
Manche Völker sind im Abbauen gewisser Ressourcen besser/effektiver als andere
Die „Bösen“ können z.B. keine Obstplantage bauen, sie haben nur Fleisch, Käse und „madiges Brot“ zum Fressen


----------

